# Quincy- my joy!



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

My boy got a haircut yesterday, so thought I'd post photos here. This boy is a total ray of sunshine. He and Journey are the best of friends. They play so well together. Quincy just accepted her and is happy she is here, because that is the kind of spirit he is.


----------



## RileysMommy (Jul 18, 2011)

Love this boy! I want a baby Quincy!


----------



## roulette (Feb 18, 2011)

Quincy is like me..who WOULDN"T want another poodle around the house?? Romance in the air : )


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

He's so pretty! Did you clip him yourself? I love his long fluffy ears with the tightly scissored tk


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

I love the picture of Quincy's paw reaching for you!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

RileysMommy said:


> Love this boy! I want a baby Quincy!


He and Jenny are being bred in August! Most of the babies are spoken for. So many people have been waiting for this, watching him, and loving him. It is rather exciting!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

roulette said:


> Quincy is like me..who WOULDN"T want another poodle around the house?? Romance in the air : )


We are not sure if these two friends will be bred. Because Journey's colour is somewhat different from my reds, we are likely going to breed her to red boys. She is an incredible opportunity to help this colour because of her looks and structure. If we breed her to Q, unless she darkens a lot, I think the best we could do with them is gorgeous apricots. We will see. Nothing is written in stone yet. But for now, they sure do enjoy one another!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Indiana said:


> He's so pretty! Did you clip him yourself? I love his long fluffy ears with the tightly scissored tk


Thank you. I do all the grooming here. The only thing I will not do is show scissoring. I am growing his feet out now. He really dislikes having his feet clipped and I do not enjoy fighting with him, so he is going to have what I call paddy paws, where the feet are the same length as his legs and rounded off at the toenails and blended into the legs. I think they will look really cute.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I like his new haircut! Very flattering on him.


----------



## Clicker (Apr 28, 2012)

What a beautiful boy you have! I love these pictures!


----------



## RileysMommy (Jul 18, 2011)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> He and Jenny are being bred in August! Most of the babies are spoken for. So many people have been waiting for this, watching him, and loving him. It is rather exciting!


OH how I wish I were ready!! Maybe next time I will be!


----------



## Fijismommy (May 18, 2012)

He looks so handsome!


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

What a beautiful boy.  His good temperament really comes through even in the photos too!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> We are not sure if these two friends will be bred. Because Journey's colour is somewhat different from my reds, we are likely going to breed her to red boys. She is an incredible opportunity to help this colour because of her looks and structure. If we breed her to Q, unless she darkens a lot, I think the best we could do with them is gorgeous apricots. We will see. Nothing is written in stone yet. But for now, they sure do enjoy one another!


What's wrong with breeding some gorgeous apricots? Structure, temperament, movement wise, do you like what they'd produce?


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

petitpie said:


> I love the picture of Quincy's paw reaching for you!


I like those too. If I am on the other side of the deck and ask him or Holly to shake a paw, they do it whether or not I am there to take it. I think it is so darned cute!


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> I like those too. If I am on the other side of the deck and ask him or Holly to shake a paw, they do it whether or not I am there to take it. I think it is so darned cute!


I used Nova's "shake" to create a "wave" trick. Her command is "Hey girl!" and I wave and she waves back. That is what it looks to me like Quincy is doing  You should put it on command!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Clicker said:


> What a beautiful boy you have! I love these pictures!


Thank you!! This boy is beautiful inside and out!


----------



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

He's such a pretty black.... I love his features!


----------



## Leooonie (May 30, 2009)

oh he is so so so handsome... I especially adore his gentle expression


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Quincy looks so plush in his new clip. It sounds like you have a very exciting breeding coming up. I'll be looking for pics when the puppies are due. _


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Quincy is one handsome boy! Gorgeous and wonderful job on the haircut!


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

Quincy is the BEST! His temperment is just adorable and his is soooo handsome. Very nice clip. I just love his personality...the pups will be incredible...wish my husband would go for three but not yet...more pix please....I love me some Quincy!


----------

